# General Questions About Living In Mexicali



## ss1971 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I currently live in Phoenix, AZ and work full time from home as a regular employee for a large corporation. I've been studying Spanish for about 3 years and I seem to have hit a plateau. I realize that at this point I'm not going to really improve much unless I can live in a Spanish speaking country. 

Though I work from home, it's still not really possible for me to move too far into Mexico or to live anywhere further south because I need to be available in the incredibly unlikely event (it's happened only twice in four years) that I have to go into the office. However, it occurs to me that Mexicali which is right on the border might be an option. So long as I can get sufficiently fast internet access (I've done some research and I think that I will be able to, though just barely) this should be transparent to my employer. I would maintain an address in the States but the idea is that I would rent some place in Mexicali and spend most or all of my time there.

So, a couple of questions. First a specific one: do I need to worry about a visa or even a tourist card? My understanding is that so long as I return to the US monthly and don't go beyond the restricted area (30 miles?) I don't need a visa. I've spent many a weekend in Mexicali and never worried about nor been asked about any sort of tourist card or anything of the like, so I don't think that I'd even need that. Am I wrong? 

Also just generally I was wondering if anyone has any advice or suggestions or thinks that this might be a bad idea.

Thanks in advance.

-ss1971


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Regarding the learning Spanish... I can understand your motivation. I felt the same. It occurs to me that there must be neighborhoods in Phoenix that are 100% Spanish speaking. Have you thought about moving to one of them? It wouldn't be as complete an immersion as Mexicali.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would need to apply for the appropriate visa, as the free zone permits a 72 hour visit in the border areas. Technically, you can't work in Mexico without INM permission, even if unpaid. I'm not sure that a border town would offer much language opportunity, as so many speak English and would use that language with you, based on your appearance, etc. So, you might consider the option of a vacation deeper into Mexico or Guatemala, at one of the many language schools that offer a home stay opportunity and more immersion in the language. Two or three weeks would make a big difference in your ability to speak and understand.


----------



## ss1971 (Jan 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Regarding the learning Spanish... I can understand your motivation. I felt the same. It occurs to me that there must be neighborhoods in Phoenix that are 100% Spanish speaking. Have you thought about moving to one of them? It wouldn't be as complete an immersion as Mexicali.


You make a good point and there are largely Spanish speaking neighborhoods in Phoenix. In fact, I live pretty near one and also have several Spanish speaking friends. The problem is that I feel really self-conscious using Spanish with someone who also (or who I even suspect also) speaks English. I have no such hesitation when I'm in Latin America or speaking with someone who I know speaks very little or no English. 

-ss1971


----------



## ss1971 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thnaks RVGRINGO, for your thoughts.



RVGRINGO said:


> You would need to apply for the appropriate visa, as the free zone permits a 72 hour visit in the border areas.


This is interesting and troubling. I have definitely on several occasions stayed longer than 72 hours in Mexicali and never had the border guys make any kind of issue of it upon my return. These trips have never been longer than a week, but several have been five or six days. I'll have to research this issue.




RVGRINGO said:


> Technically, you can't work in Mexico without INM permission, even if unpaid.


Yes, this is a real problem and I'm aware that I'd sort of be doing it on the sly and taking a bit of a chance. I do know of co-workers though who have worked from their home country (generally India) while they were home on vacation so I'm sort of thinking of this as an extension of that.



RVGRINGO said:


> I'm not sure that a border town would offer much language opportunity, as so many speak English and would use that language with you, based on your appearance, etc.


This is probably true in a lot of border towns, but has not been my experience in Mexicali. Obviously a lot of the young, educated people speak English but this is likely true everywhere in Mexico. I've found though that in the vast majority of my day to day transactions (ie, at Stores, Restaurants, Movie Theaters) virtually no one speaks much English at all. The difference between Mexicali and other border towns probably has to do with the fact that it's not at all a tourist destination in the sense that a town like Tijuana is.



RVGRINGO;447661So said:


> This is a good suggestion and I have traveled a fair amount in Latin America and find that though my Spanish improves while I'm away, the improvements don't seem to 'stick' and I tend to revert to where I was after I get back.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to reply.
> 
> -ss1971


----------

